# K6 300g Hopper Steal!



## Jezsherwood (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi chaps, have just cleaned a used K6 but wanted to change the shop hopper for a smaller one.

Espresso solutions has the 300g complete hopper for under £6! Item 721014

https://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/page/compak/01/

Their website has a security certificate issue which they know about so the link will flag.

Just collected mine this morning from them (great place and very welcoming people)

Didn't mention the price so guess it's not a typo.

Cheers

Jez


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up as I'm using a cut off funnel at the moment. Will look a little better!

I just had a look to see whether I could buy the grind adjuster for the top as I have an older edition.......the new one costs several times the amount I paid for the whole grinder! Are the K6's a top end grinder?


----------



## Jezsherwood (Jun 30, 2017)

No idea as I've just started but thought it was a typo and went for it but it went through fine.

It's funny the porta support cost more than the hopper!


----------



## Jezsherwood (Jun 30, 2017)

Out of interest, what's wrong with the grind adjuster as its a substantial piece of kit?


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

mines the old version where you have to press a little button down to adjust it. The gaps between the notches are quite big. I'll try and find a picture of the difference between the two. That is a steal though and I bought a tray for the bottom too. I've been using a little lunch box to stand in!


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

That's the version I have with the lever button on the side. It works OK but sometimes I'm in-between adjustment sizes to get it spot on.


----------



## Jezsherwood (Jun 30, 2017)

Ahh I see, mine it just a twist job.

Others on here have said they are good grinders as they are commercial but I've not tried mine yet after a complete strip and clean as it was shop recovered so minging and our kitchen is being done at the moment so I still done know how good the burrs will be.


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

I don't think the burrs are overly expensive to replace tbh as I had to change mine when I first got it. Mine's been solid so far in it's life and the cast aluminium body shows no sign of breaking any time soon!


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

I wonder if this hopper might fit the Fieronzato F64 Evo I've just bought??


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Is anyone able to measure the hopper collar diameter where this goes into the K6 at the bottom?


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

I'll have a look tonight and measure it. Are you just wanting the main hole where the hopper will go measuring?


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes if possible


----------



## Jezsherwood (Jun 30, 2017)

Hopper outside is 47mm approx with the hole in the grinder roughly 47.5-48mm


----------

